# Sky remote can't switch HDMI/Scart ect



## james.taylor (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey,

I recently brought a new TV for the house and have got the sky remote connected to it. I can turn tv on and change volume but I can't change between scart (sky, although not for long, getting Sky+HD), HDMI, AV or TV (TV is redundant since its the inbuilt freeview and we have sky).

On the old TV, all we had to do was press TV and then select 0 to change between sky and the other scarts. Any idea if I can reprogramme it to fully work or am I stuck having to use 2 remotes?

The new TV is an AOC L42HA91 (cheap on Ebuyer and I have no complaints or regrets). I'm not sure what the old one was.

Thank you.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Your SKY remote only duplicates (when in TV mode) the commands it sends to your sky box (when in sky mode). Switching between various external inputs isn't one of them, neither on your sky box nor, as a consequence, on your remote so it won't be for the TV either. 

I assume your AOC has a special external input selection menu (check your TV remote for an AV or Ext button). So even with your TV remote, pressing 0 and then scrolling down one or two or three won't work. 

Since it did with your older TV, so did the Sky remote. Your older TV understood 0 and then down as your Sky remote sent it.

If both your Sky box and TV have scart connectors (Euroconnectors), those scart cables have a low switching current (PIN 8 I think) which, when the SKY Box is turned on, normally puts the TV (from tuner mode) onto the scart socket where the signal arrives. HDMI is another matter, you can set some external generators (provided they have that feature) to govern the "recipient" as slave. But current lack of standardisation/compatibility will still have us waiting for that for some time.

Unless you buy everything from the same brand (Sony will let you do it all but then you'd better sell your car or something else).

Other than that I'm afraid it's two remotes. Tie 'em back to back with a valcron strip, that's what I've done. 

That way at least I mislay them both


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

or you can purchase a universal remote control, and keep the 2 originals as backup, should your new universal remote fail.

I just purchased a logitech harmony UR for a friend in Germany, for a Christmas present. His family loves it, and the model I purchased, has the capability of connecting to your computer, and then going on line to logitech, and after an initial setup on line, allowing the website to download all the needed customized settings for all of your personal TV/systems. 

There are several different models, with many different "bells and whistles" on them, and depending on what you need, start at very reasonable price(s)

and this is not a spam thread, just offering an alternative answer

One more thing, with the harmony, if you change brands on your TV, DVD, surround sound, etc, etc..all you have to do is revisit the website, and download the new equipment parameters to your remote.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

I've tried a universal but never Logitech nor any other that'll update/upgrade via the PC and the website. Those on the markets here usually didn't support ALL the Sky remote features, especially the OSD menu of Sky+ HD (inbuilt DVR and EPG for DVR).

Worth looking into.


----------



## james.taylor (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. It sucks the sky remote wont fully work. I may look into a universal logitec remote but it will need full sky+HD support, otherwise what's the point lol.

We certainly can't continue with 2 remotes, my brother is disabled and struggles to learn the new one, let alone to use both.

Thank you.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

buffoon said:


> I've tried a universal but never Logitech nor any other that'll update/upgrade via the PC and the website. Those on the markets here usually didn't support ALL the Sky remote features, especially the OSD menu of Sky+ HD (inbuilt DVR and EPG for DVR).
> 
> Worth looking into.





james.taylor said:


> Thanks guys. It sucks the sky remote wont fully work. I may look into a universal logitec remote but it will need full sky+HD support, otherwise what's the point lol.
> 
> We certainly can't continue with 2 remotes, my brother is disabled and struggles to learn the new one, let alone to use both.
> 
> Thank you.


...to visit my friend and his family next Monday, so if either of you would care to share with me, the exact model of your Sky set top box model numbers, I will use his remote to go on line, and verify whether or not the universal remote from Logitec will work as well as the sky remote does, wrt the on screen menu toggle functions, since I do know that the menu options must live within the set top,and I do also know that the Logitec ( the model I purchased, a mid to less expensive one ) has a multi function LCD screen, individually programmable-back lit buttons.


----------



## james.taylor (Nov 25, 2007)

As I don't yet have Sky HD installed, I don't know excatly which box I am getting. Its the free HD box.

A quick google search suggests its:

Samsung HDSKY

Not sure if the HDSKY is the actual model or just info about it lol. Sky guy comes next Friday.

TV Model is:

AOC L42HA91

Thank you.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

paisanol69 said:


> *The lady of the house and I will be heading to Dusseldorf......*.


say hello to it for me. I worked (and consequently lived) there for considerable time. Well, I worked out of and from it


> ..to visit my friend and his family next Monday, so if either of you would care to share with me, the exact model of your Sky set top box model numbers, I will use his remote to go on line, and verify whether or not the universal remote from Logitec will work as well as the sky remote does, wrt the on screen menu toggle functions, since I do know that the menu options must live within the set top,and I do also know that the Logitec ( the model I purchased, a mid to less expensive one ) has a multi function LCD screen, individually programmable-back lit buttons.


I'd have to get the box out of its current wired in and cabled in position since Sky conveniently doesn't tel you the make and model on the front (the manual is, as usual, mislaid and it wasn't me either, although I'll no doubt get accused).

You needn't bother on my behalf, paisanol. Where there's talk of going onto 3D TV in this household in the future (with obviously yet another new box), I'd scrap the whole bleddy SKY subscription if I had my way. A far less expensive FTA Satellite receiver gets me the BBCs and ITVs and some others for no fee at all. The SKY subnscription bound Discovery Channel(s) I can get for free on Spanish terrestrial and even choose English language via my TV (they broadcast in dual sound). German TV is free via Satellite and that annoys the hell out of the lady since she doesn't have the lingo When, having been with me for all this time, she picked up some of it, she went really into frustration mode when NED 1 to 3 and various others had briefly gone unencrypted (transponder change) and she had to put up with me listening to what she termed "a throat diease".

Needless to say, we have separate TVs (and Sat boxes) in different rooms.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

buffoon said:


> say hello to it for me. I worked (and consequently lived) there for considerable time. Well, I worked out of and from it......
> 
> ........Needless to say, we have separate TVs (and Sat boxes) in different rooms.


...that sounds like more of a blessing, having separate viewing areas!

And I am actually heading to a location known as Kaiserswerth,( I am sure you will be familiar with the area) situated just outside of Düsseldorf.Not that it makes much of a difference, all of that area is nice, and very enjoyable when we visit. I get a real kick out of the German's penchant/love of outdoor dining even during the winter months! At least the beer does not get cold. 

and I will tell it hello for you!:up:
teanyhoo... I intend to play with the on line setup of that remote while I am there next week, just for my own curiosity's sake, so just thought I would offer. There just may be a need for one, in my future, so any opportunity for "hands on"experience will be a good thing, and I like the idea of the remote not becoming redundant, when newer products/models are put on the market. What a good idea!!

I got a real kick out of reading the descriptor "throat disease" , thanks for the early morning laugh! 

Stay dry!


----------

